# firewood chain saw



## Patrude (Oct 31, 2012)

:dunno:My Grandson is looking to buy a chainsaw for firewood. Its been years since I have gone out cutting, back then I used a reliable Jonsered which served me well. He isn't looking to sell firewood, but I advised he should be looking to have a quality saw that will eventually pay for itself and be more comfortable to work with. I've been out of that end for so long I'm not sure which saw would be best for felling trees and cutting firewood. Could use some guidance here. Thanks much:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 31, 2012)

Patrude said:


> :dunno:My Grandson is looking to buy a chainsaw for firewood. Its been years since I have gone out cutting, back then I used a reliable Jonsered which served me well. He isn't looking to sell firewood, but I advised he should be looking to have a quality saw that will eventually pay for itself and be more comfortable to work with. I've been out of that end for so long I'm not sure which saw would be best for felling trees and cutting firewood. Could use some guidance here. Thanks much:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:



For "average size" firewood trees say in the 14" to 22" range, and one that will be good for felling, limbing, and bucking all-in-one I suggest a 50cc minimum and mid 60cc max, with the mid 60 cc saw being only for a strong back because that size saw can get heavy fast for an occasional user. 

I like the 55ish to 60cc range for a one size fits all with two bars. However, one bar in the 16" to 18" range will suffice for everything from felling, limbing, and bucking for 90% of firewood cutting applications. But most saws in this cc range will easily handle longer bars for that occasional larger tree.

Husky, Stihl, J-red as you mentioned, Dolmar/Makita, Solo, Echo, all these manufacturers make good to great saws depending on the model. My adivice is that you find out what your 1 or 2 most reputable local dealers handle and look to those brands because you want local service. Ask around with your local landscape and tree companies. Don't be surprised to hear a lot of Echo and Solo if you talk to any arborists. Those companies make great small climbing saws but not necessarily great logging saws. So keep things in perspective. 

HTH.


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been in the tree service industry for 10 years and have all sizes of saws (they are all Stihl) if I had to have one saw to use all the time for typical firewood harvesting... My 50cc Ms261/Ms260. With a 16" bar. That is the pro grade saw, they also make a 290, homeowner grade which I believe is about the same cc. I have also ran a 20" on that saw, and as long as your chain is sharp and your not stumping a big ol oak... It does just fine.


----------



## Patrude (Oct 31, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> I've been in the tree service industry for 10 years and have all sizes of saws (they are all Stihl) if I had to have one saw to use all the time for typical firewood harvesting... My 50cc Ms261/Ms260. With a 16" bar. That is the pro grade saw, they also make a 290, homeowner grade which I believe is about the same cc. I have also ran a 20" on that saw, and as long as your chain is sharp and your not stumping a big ol oak... It does just fine.



Thanks for the info Kevin, I know that Stihl is well respected with a well earned reputation for reliability and performance. Much appreciated


----------



## Kevin (Oct 31, 2012)

Patrude said:


> Thanks for the info Kevin, I know that Stihl is well respected with a well earned reputation for reliability and performance. Much appreciated



yes they are, as are the other companies mentioned. Try not to buy solely on brand name though.


----------



## okietreedude (Oct 31, 2012)

Stihl 290. nuf said.

Ive ran these for years as a professional arborist and they are great saws. I personally run them w/ an 18" bar so measuring the wood is easy if it matters. 

they also have enough horse in them to cut some pretty big stuff.


----------



## drycreek (Nov 2, 2012)

I know I'm late posting but I've got a 450 and a 550 Echo that for the price that I paid can't be beat. I logged for years and ran C72 Homelites, Stihls and huskies
and being an old man the old C72's were slow and heavy but would ware out all the others year in and year out. I've run these two Echos cutting firewood (osage orange, oak, black walnut), some logs and fence clearing and like I said for the price they are not bad saws.


----------



## Patrude (Nov 2, 2012)

drycreek said:


> I know I'm late posting but I've got a 450 and a 550 Echo that for the price that I paid can't be beat. I logged for years and ran C72 Homelites, Stihls and huskies
> and being an old man the old C72's were slow and heavy but would ware out all the others year in and year out. I've run these two Echos cutting firewood (osage orange, oak, black walnut), some logs and fence clearing and like I said for the price they are not bad saws.


not late at all, we're just gathering up info before buying. Figured the best info we'd get is from folks like you who have been working the equipment. Much appreciated, best regards


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 2, 2012)

I too have run and owned many echo saws, the larger saws like 50cc and up are good saws. They are good quality japanese saws. Full roller bearings on the crank shaft, needle bearings on both ends of the rod , chrome bores, and dual piston rings. I still own one and I'm about to purchase another big one. They have served me well. I am very partial to husky's but like the larger stihls too. Echo dealers are everywhere so parts and service should not be an issue. One thing that I look for in any new saw is an all metal crank case, many manufacturers are switching to plastic to cut cost and save weight, even echo, stihl, and husky. The bad thing about the plastic crankcases is they can warp when the saw is run hard and gets hot, this can cause an air leak and cause serious damage to the engine. Buy a saw with a metal crank case!


----------



## Woodsman (Nov 29, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> I've been in the tree service industry for 10 years and have all sizes of saws (they are all Stihl) if I had to have one saw to use all the time for typical firewood harvesting... My 50cc Ms261/Ms260. With a 16" bar. That is the pro grade saw, they also make a 290, homeowner grade which I believe is about the same cc. I have also ran a 20" on that saw, and as long as your chain is sharp and your not stumping a big ol oak... It does just fine.



I agree. The MS 260 Pro is very easy to carry around all day and will do (with proper technique of course) almost anything you might come across. It is also one of the first "pro" models that Stihl offers which means that if you were to do enough cutting with it to wear the motor out, you can replace/rebuild it and be running again for much less than a new one of even lesser quality.


----------



## Patrude (Nov 30, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> UpNorthWoods said:
> 
> 
> > I've been in the tree service industry for 10 years and have all sizes of saws (they are all Stihl) if I had to have one saw to use all the time for typical firewood harvesting... My 50cc Ms261/Ms260. With a 16" bar. That is the pro grade saw, they also make a 290, homeowner grade which I believe is about the same cc. I have also ran a 20" on that saw, and as long as your chain is sharp and your not stumping a big ol oak... It does just fine.
> ...



:thanx: for the info; this is one of the things about WB that is just so cool. Helps me to make a better decision buying the right tool for the job from folks that are in the trade: in a word.......Ya cant beat that


----------

